
A Model Railway Journey - Thevet
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/59/kofman.php
======
ColinCochrane
_In 2013, the Wunderland donated one square meter to each of the six major
political parties in Germany, asking them to envision what the nation would
look like if their party were in power. Top politicians and their advisors
visited the Wunderland to participate in this special “Utopia” exhibition.
They fretted for weeks over the small details, which each took on the symbolic
importance of a plank in a political platform. They had to decide what to
include, what to emphasize, and which scenarios would convey their policies
most precisely; essentially, what kind of world they wanted to imagine into
existence._

I really like that idea. It's almost like an elevator pitch for each party's
platform.

~~~
aardvark291
"six major political parties"

Things are a bit different over there...

~~~
djsumdog
America's first-past the post system is pretty terrible and removes any real
choice. Keep in mind the constitutional framers wanted to keep people who
weren't educated from voting and even then, the vote was more of a suggestion
(i.e. the electoral college).

America's voting system is undemocratic and next to useless. Australia's order
of preference with instant runoff, New Zealand's MMP or any basic
parliamentary system is better in that they promote choice, require coalitions
and do a better job at representing various parts of the population. Returning
to America was deeply upsetting for me, not because of the D/R debate during
election season, but more because people actually think it makes a difference
which one gets elected.

~~~
duaneb
> America's voting system is undemocratic and next to useless.

If you're discarding the definition of 'democratic' where citizens vote on
government, no country in the world is democratic. Representational
democracies rule the world and—yes—are not democratic in the least.

I don't know why the world insists on using the word without meaning.

------
Someone
Streetview URL: [https://www.google.com/maps/about/behind-the-
scenes/streetvi...](https://www.google.com/maps/about/behind-the-
scenes/streetview/treks/miniatur-wunderland/)

~~~
jimjimjim
wow, thanks for posting that link. The place looks amazing and it's a great
way to explore.

~~~
dividuum
It is. What isn't visible in those pictures is the fact that they have a day-
night-cycle that takes 15(?) minutes. Not only do you get to see the nice
scenery during bright light but also during the simulated night during which >
350k [1] lights turn on. It's awesome.

[1] [http://www.miniatur-
wunderland.com/exhibit/wunderland/wunder...](http://www.miniatur-
wunderland.com/exhibit/wunderland/wunderland-facts/)

------
dividuum
I you ever visit Hamburg and have a spare day make sure you visit the
Wunderland! I can't recommend it enough. They even have a model of their own
building as a miniature. With tiny moving trains in it :-)

Be sure to get a reservation. That way you don't have wait in a queue to get
in: [http://www.miniatur-wunderland.de/besuch/tickets/](http://www.miniatur-
wunderland.de/besuch/tickets/)

------
kd5bjo
For behind-the-scenes technical details, I recommend watching their (video)
development diary: [http://tagebuch.miniatur-
wunderland.de/](http://tagebuch.miniatur-wunderland.de/)

~~~
Bdiem
And / Or consider booking a guided behind-the-scnes tour.
[http://www.miniatur-
wunderland.com/visit/guidance/60-min/](http://www.miniatur-
wunderland.com/visit/guidance/60-min/)

Try to get in early or / late on a week day - especially if you like to let
your eyes / imaganitaion wander around uninterupted. Otherwise it gets
somewhat crowded despite the fact that their limiting / scheduling aproach.

